# Anyone Own a Wild Caught Oscar?



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

hey guys, its bugging me, i want to see a picture of a wild caught oscar, im curious to see how much different they are.


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

Rapps has a bunch of photos:

http://www.tangledupincichlids.com/photo.html


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

only one pic of a true occelatus (oscar) the other wild caught pics are crassipinnis and stuff, which although related to oscars, arent actually the common oscar, though they look purty darn close.

thanx for the link


----------



## mrchopps (Oct 19, 2008)

HI there,
These are a couple of wild caughts I had some time ago. LUcky for me, I live in a country were amazon fish are very very cheap and abundant. I got those two for 3 $ each. So basically our interest is on the foreign fish as I assume you are interested on amazonic fish.










































Cheers.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

mrchopps said:


> HI there,
> These are a couple of wild caughts I had some time ago. LUcky for me, I live in a country were amazon fish are very very cheap and abundant. I got those two for 3 $ each. So basically our interest is on the foreign fish as I assume you are interested on amazonic fish.
> 
> 
> ...


very nice oscars , i love the golden yellow color, more so then i like the selectively bred dark orange.

thanx a ton for the pics!


----------

